# pigeon ultraviolet



## Lammy (Oct 10, 2003)

if pigeons see ultraviolet what would it look like?

& would it make florescent colours & white glow like a black light does 4 people?  

 Andrea


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Interesting questions, Andrea. I don't know the answers but will try to do some research on the subject.

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

This is quite interesting about UV pigeon vision and their iridescent neck feathers. It might help answer your question or might not  
http://lsweb.la.asu.edu/kmcgraw/pubs/Naturwiss.04.pdf


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Very interesting link Pete, thanks. I have often wondered what the purpose was of iridescent feathers on pigeons and other birds. It would seem that these special feathers must serve some purpose or provide cues that birds can see in more details than humans can. Very interesting!


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

I always wondered why they have iridescent feathers also! Live and learn.


----------



## Lammy (Oct 10, 2003)

*Neck Feathers & nests*

Hi,

do u think the neck feathers on pigeons show up brighter than normal 2 a pigeon? why r they brighter on male pigeons?

yesterday i saw a big nest on the ground made from different feathers & dead grass & it had 2 sections like a bigger nest & a smaller nest joined 2gether as well as a few blue bits of string n stuff

do pigeons ever pull out their feathers 2 make a nest in summer? & r they attracted 2 the colour blue?

from  Andrea


----------

